# SBCA Turns Heat Up on Sat Radio, Sat TV Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Satellite Broadcasting and Communications Association and its president Richard DalBello are turning up the heat on two issues before lawmakers and regulators - one involving satellite radio and the other satellite TV.

On Tuesday, SBCA said it plans to file comments with the Federal Communications Commission following last week's criticism from the National Association of Broadcasters on satellite radio. The NAB alleged that satellite radio providers Sirius and XM have violated regulations by providing local weather and traffic reports to subscribers.

"The claim that satellite radio is violating FCC regulations is just plain wrong," DalBello said. "Sirius and XM are providing local weather and traffic reports and all other service in full compliance with FCC rules and regulations. Recent NAB efforts to alter the licenses held by Sirius and XM are the NAB's response to satellite radio's success in the marketplace."

Broadcasters have been fretting about satellite radio and new traffic and weather services. Earlier this month, the NAB filed a petition asking the FCC to prohibit satellite radio from using technology that permits locally-differentiated programming. The petition also asks the FCC to prohibit satellite radio from providing locally-oriented services on nationally distributed channels.

On Tuesday, the FCC asked for public comment on the issues raised by the NAB petition. The commission did not take a stand or make any rulemaking on the NAB matters. But it did give those wishing to comment until June 4 to submit statements to the FCC, and June 21 for receiving reply comments.

In a separate statement, the SBCA urged Congress to consider a recent analysis by the Cable Data Corp. before increasing programming rates for satellite providers. Rates for distant signals are among the provisions Congress is considering during its reauthorization of the Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act (SHVIA).

SBCA cited Cable Data Corp. research that said in 2003 satellite TV providers paid a non-weighted average of 21.4 percent more per subscriber, per month for distant broadcast signals than the largest cable providers.

"Before Congress raises the rates that satellite companies pay for distant network signals they should carefully consider whether this action will hurt consumers and how it will change the competitive landscape," DalBello said. "Today, satellite television is the only viable competitor to cable. We want to make sure satellite providers are in the position to continue offering competitive, and often lower priced, packages to consumers."

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

